# Ford 5000, conversion from 2WD to 4WD



## George_ (May 3, 2020)

Hello all!
I have two tractors, Ford 3000 and Ford 5000. First, I bought Ford 3000 2wd (in november 2010), and after two years I made conversion to 4wd. I saw that it works better. Last year I bought Ford 5000, because I wanted something with four cylinders. Because it was cheapper, I bought the 2wd version. The question is, can I convert it to 4wd? I searched for used front axle, for Ford 5000, but I didn't found, yet, Ford 5000 4wd was manufactured.
The question is: it is possible to use the front axle from other models, like Ford 6600?
I know, the transmission ratio and the size of the wheels really matter, but I want to know if there is compatibility between these models, or if is the same transmission ratio. (For example, the transmission crown wheel is the same as in Ford 3000)


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello George, welcome to the tractor forum.

Years ago the was a man named Tony Jacobs that posted on tractor forums regularly. He owned the Elenco Products Co. Very reputable name. They used to make the 4x4 conversions for new tractors. Don't know if he is still in business or not. Try contacting him by email at [email protected] and send your phone number so he can contact you.


----------



## George_ (May 3, 2020)

EdF said:


> Hello George, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Years ago the was a man named Tony Jacobs that posted on tractor forums regularly. He owned the Elenco Products Co. Very reputable name. They used to make the 4x4 conversions for new tractors. Don't know if he is still in business or not. Try contacting him by email at [email protected] and send your phone number so he can contact you.


Thank you! I will contact him, but I am not from U.S., I am from Romania;it's really expensive to ship such parts.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

County made 4WD tractors based on Ford tractors, they did a converted 5000 as well. It is not clear, but it seems like this company can inform you:
https://www.facebook.com/A-T-Osborne-Limited-482818855164863/posts

Roadless made Ford conversions. John Bownes Ltd. has what is left of Roadless today:
https://www.roadless.co.uk/

Doe may have some information about parts from their Ford conversion days:
https://www.ernestdoe.com/

There were/was an Italian company as well, which name I can not recall.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Selene was the name of the Italic company. The Swiss company Schindler bought Selene.


----------



## sam$0$ (Aug 28, 2019)

Test


----------



## George_ (May 3, 2020)

Thanks for your answers! I was away for a while. Finally I found a front axle from Ford 7700 which seems it's fits to Ford 5000. Here are some pictures with the front axle which is still on Ford 7700. I must repair the planetary gearbox from both sides, and after this I will come back with more images. This one is somehow a bigger version of the front axle from Ford 3000 (on Ford 3000, the front axle is without planetary reducer)


----------



## KDV 65 (Mar 28, 2021)

George_ said:


> Thanks for your answers! I was away for a while. Finally I found a front axle from Ford 7700 which seems it's fits to Ford 5000. Here are some pictures with the front axle which is still on Ford 7700. I must repair the planetary gearbox from both sides, and after this I will come back with more images. This one is somehow a bigger version of the front axle from Ford 3000 (on Ford 3000, the front axle is without planetary reducer)
> View attachment 58009
> View attachment 58011


----------



## KDV 65 (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi George 
I was wondering how you made out with your conversion from the 7700 to the 5000. I have a 5000 with the SOS transmission and I am interested in converting it to 4wd. I understand that the SOS transmission tractors have a different rear differential ratio then that of the manual transmission tractors and I was wondering if you had completed your conversion without any issues before I start mine


----------



## George_ (May 3, 2020)

Hello Mr KDV,

Surprisingly, I had no problem. Everything fits perfectly.
The gearbox from my tractor is manual, I don't think you will have problems with the select-o-speed transmission since what is important is the interface with the rear axle (the position of the shafts: PTO and the main shaft; and the screwing interface), which I think is the same.
You have to be careful to keep the same size for the front wheels and the rear wheels as how it was in that tractor from which you took the front axle, and to check if the rear axle is the same.
The main reason is because you have to ensure the same tangential velocity for the wheels (front and rear), otherwise, the front wheels will spin faster or vice-versa, you need an equal velocity, for front and rear.
Is awesome what level of standardisation FoMoCo implemented in their products.
My speaking skills in english are not so good, so, please understand

I am curious for your conversion.

Here is a photo which I found it in my phone. It was made last year in August, if I remember well.
Please ignore that cover which is placed above the driver's seat, it rained and I had to protect it somehow )


----------



## KDV 65 (Mar 28, 2021)

George_ said:


> Hello Mr KDV,
> 
> Surprisingly, I had no problem. Everything fits perfectly.
> The gearbox from my tractor is manual, I don't think you will have problems with the select-o-speed transmission since what is important is the interface with the rear axle (the position of the shafts: PTO and the main shaft; and the screwing interface), which I think is the same.
> ...


----------



## KDV 65 (Mar 28, 2021)

Your conversion looks like it was built in the factory. Awesome job. Your English is excellent. I have just started looking for the suitable parts to make the conversion and will post some photos once completed. Thank you for the information


----------



## levko (Apr 26, 2021)

Hey George your conversion is great...Good job...I have Ford 2000 4wd but the front differential is broken...actually the crown pinion gears and housing of the crown-pinion gears is missing ( heart of the differential). Because you have made conversion to Ford 3000 ( they are very similar - almost identical) would you like help me with parts that are missing. Which differential will fits into the axle...Maybe the pictures will help and describe the the situation...( dimension of the front tires are 7.50-20)


----------



## George_ (May 3, 2020)

levko said:


> Hey George your conversion is great...Good job...I have Ford 2000 4wd but the front differential is broken...actually the crown pinion gears and housing of the crown-pinion gears is missing ( heart of the differential). Because you have made conversion to Ford 3000 ( they are very similar - almost identical) would you like help me with parts that are missing. Which differential will fits into the axle...Maybe the pictures will help and describe the the situation...( dimension of the front tires are 7.50-20)


Hello Mr. Ievko,

Unfortunate I cannot help you right now. 
In my farm I make mentenace once a year. I cannot open the front axle right now to find te serial number.
As a remark, Ford 3000 has "almost" te same front axle as yours.
I think the common issue for these models is that the bevel gears from the front axle are undersized. Mine also has some teeths broken.
I am also interested to buy other bevel gears.

As a homemade solution, I weld the teeths (add melted steel, not to weld the broken piece of the teeth) and after this I use a grinder to remake the shape. This will not last more than a year.

I will come with the serial number and pictures, hopefully, in November or December.


----------

